# Ccp 13' 3-6



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

I picked this up at the Expo and starting to build her now. I'm gonna pair it up with a 525 mag. The reel seat will be at about 29". From static testing it looks like 9 guides plus a tip. I tried to get away with 7 guides, it casted great, but when "under load" there were some flat spots.

My question to those that have built this rod, how many guides did you use for a conventional build?

My layout is looking like 25, 20, 16, 12, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 12T.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll look at mine when I get home, but I used the same size guides I just dont remember if I went 7 or 8 on it


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

forgot about this, sorry mine has 8 on it


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

No worries. Last night I rearranged with 8 and getting it right. I moved the stripped guide up to 4 inches below the ferrule. And the first guide from the tip 5.5 inches. The only problem I see now is between the 3rd and 4th guide down the lines kinda close to the blank, but I'm gonna fix that tonight.

What are the opinions on alps mxn guides?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

N topsail fisher said:


> No worries. Last night I rearranged with 8 and getting it right. I moved the stripped guide up to 4 inches below the ferrule. And the first guide from the tip 5.5 inches. The only problem I see now is between the 3rd and 4th guide down the lines kinda close to the blank, but I'm gonna fix that tonight.
> 
> What are the opinions on alps mxn guides?


Love them, have used the xn/mxn for about a year very good quality guide


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that. Thanks for all the guidance Payne, I'll let you know how it turns out. Now back to building.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I hate those guides because I've had issues with the rings shattering. I broke two on one day by dropping the rod on a metal rail. It wasn't a high drop, the butt was on the ground and the drop was very slight, maybe 3-4 feet. Another busted on another rod. I could have gotten hold of a bad batch(both rods were built at the same time), but it was enough to send me back to Fujis. Never had an issue with them.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Dropping a ceramic anything from a distance of 3-4' on to metal and it breaking isnt any indication of quality. The Alps guides are a very good quality, the black ones are of a much better finish than any fuji black made.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> Dropping a ceramic anything from a distance of 3-4' on to metal and it breaking isnt any indication of quality. The Alps guides are a very good quality, the black ones are of a much better finish than any fuji black made.


+1


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Tacpayne said:


> Dropping a ceramic anything from a distance of 3-4' on to metal and it breaking isnt any indication of quality. The Alps guides are a very good quality, the black ones are of a much better finish than any fuji black made.


done it a million times with Fuji guides without any issue. I of course don't recommend doing it and don't do it on purpose, but I've never had a Fuji bust and I'm fairly ruff with my stuff because I fish downtown Richmond a bunch off bridges, on ship locks, on busted warehouses, etc. I may be harder on my stuff than the rock hoppers up north. One manning a hoop net off a wall has to be one of the worst things for them because the fish will pull the rod across a concrete edge while working them into the net, tearing up the epoxy over the guides or whatever else it touches. The guides in question busted in similar conditions at Ft. Monroe.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

skunk king said:


> done it a million times with Fuji guides without any issue. I of course don't recommend doing it and don't do it on purpose, but I've never had a Fuji bust and I'm fairly ruff with my stuff because I fish downtown Richmond a bunch off bridges, on ship locks, on busted warehouses, etc. I may be harder on my stuff than the rock hoppers up north. One manning a hoop net off a wall has to be one of the worst things for them because the fish will pull the rod across a concrete edge while working them into the net, tearing up the epoxy over the guides or whatever else it touches. The guides in question busted in similar conditions at Ft. Monroe.


you seem to have had every situation in the world happen to you. ur new screen name should be the 1upER


----------

